# Progress pics 9 months on



## Quattro

Thought I would just share my pics from my progress for the past 9 months. Iam so far pleased with what I have achieved but have a long way to go. The first pics I had never properly picked up weights and just wanted an image to base my progression on.

As the months went on I learnt more about the nutrition side of things etc so started to improve my diet, stil trying to find the perfect one tho! Previously I use dto eat what I wanted whenever I wanted

just before I started sept last year: 69KG



















up until about 1 month ago: 74KG


----------



## Lean D

Great progress!

How old are you?

Very nice progress overall, but your traps look real good in the first after photo.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Good progress, what did you use?


----------



## GeordieSteve

Well done mate! Fantastic improvement there!


----------



## Tassotti

Nice progress mate.


----------



## AJP89

Well done boss!


----------



## Bensif

Upper back / trap development looks great. Can definetly see a huge change in your delts too. Keep it up man!


----------



## Milky

Well done in a short time.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Breda

good work man

shame dino isnt here to see what can be done with hard work and


----------



## UKBenC

Quality progress mate, what cycle did you run?


----------



## lxm

mate my goal is your current latest picture! Great physique... you planning on gaining lean mass ? you seem to have decent asthetics


----------



## Breda

UKBenC said:


> Quality progress mate, what cycle did you run?


its quite obvious he didn't run a cycle. His physique shows this (no offence op) and so does the fact he posted in the natty section


----------



## Natty.Solider

Breda said:


> its quite obvious he didn't run a cycle. His physique shows this (no offence op) and so does the fact he posted in the natty section


+1

Pumped pics can give that appearance but his delts/ traps would have deflated like a baloon 30 minutes after this picture


----------



## ki3rz

Great progress Op


----------



## Natty.Solider

ki3rz said:


> You enjoy putting people down or something..
> 
> Great progress though op


Above I told him good progress and asked him what supps he used.

See you've now edited, idiot.


----------



## doggy

that looks more than 5 kilo of muscle.


----------



## doggy

Breda said:


> its quite obvious he didn't run a cycle. His physique shows this (no offence op) and so does the fact he posted in the natty section


its not that obvious really. 9 month training? great results for a newbie, people are bound to ask questions.


----------



## Natty.Solider

doggy said:


> that looks more than 5 kilo of muscle.


He also lot bodyfat, so will be more than 5kg of muscle. More likely 7-8kg or so :thumbup1:


----------



## doggy

Natty.Solider said:


> He also lot bodyfat, so will be more than 5kg of muscle. More likely 7-8kg or so :thumbup1:


thats amazing results then for a natural newbie who i assume would be inexperienced in lifting weights, rest, diet and nutrition. very good indeed.


----------



## Breda

doggy said:


> its not that obvious really. 9 month training? great results for a newbie, people are bound to ask questions.


To me mate its very obvious that no drugs were used


----------



## Quattro

I was 23 when I started and Im 24 now. Thanks for the kind words guys, makes all the hard work worthwhile. First after pic is pumped as said, second two after pics are cold.

I toyed with lifting weights etc when I was 17 and learnt the basics but never really got anywhere, I think it was mainly because my diet was terrible and I thought I could just train and put on muscle.

sorry if im being daft but what do you mean by cycle?

I take 1.5 scoops of promax in the morning, and one after my workouts. I spend as much as I can on food (eggs, turkey, tuna) etc and try and keep protein high.


----------



## doggy

Breda said:


> To me mate its very obvious that no drugs were used


what should i be looking for? ive never used so i dont know.


----------



## doggy

Quattro said:


> I was 23 when I started and Im 24 now. Thanks for the kind words guys, makes all the hard work worthwhile. First after pic is pumped as said, second two after pics are cold.
> 
> sorry if im being daft but what do you *mean by cycle?*
> 
> I take 1.5 scoops of promax in the morning, and one after my workouts. I spend as much as I can on food (eggs, turkey, tuna) etc and try and keep protein high.


steroid cycle.


----------



## lxm

so you 12 odd stone atm ?


----------



## J H

Great progress mate. Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ricky12345

Looking sik bro traps are class


----------



## Phenix

sorry if im being daft but what do you mean by cycle? Something you do on a bike on mars lol


----------



## Tassotti

Phenix said:


> sorry if im being daft but what do you mean by cycle? Something you do on a bike on mars lol


I think it's something to do with cardio

Ah, newbies. Come here all innocent and within weeks are bang on it


----------



## Speedway

Fantastic progress mate, well done.


----------



## Lean D

lxm said:


> so you 12 odd stone atm ?


74kg = 11.6 stone


----------



## cetane

Good progress, fella. Only part that seems a little lacking is tri's, but then that could be angles on the photos.


----------



## Raeno

Good progression shown pal. Keep it going


----------



## fog1892

Good progress. How tall are you? Just to compare weight.


----------



## 36-26

Great progress mate, I see guys in my town training for a couple of years and absolutely no change whatsoever


----------



## bowen86

Maybe a daft question;

I assume you are tensed up in the later pics?

Good progress


----------



## Ricky12345

36-26 said:


> Great progress mate, I see guys in my town training for a couple of years and absolutely no change whatsoever


My mate who I go gym with he's been going like 3 years no change whatsoever his diet is awfull and he laughs about it he must just like working out for a hobby or something or expecting a miracle one day


----------



## corporates

Excellent progress mate, will be interesting to see the difference in another 9 months.


----------



## Big Kris

Fantastic progress!

Wish after 9 months i would have got into a shape like you are when i started 

Took me 4 years to learn that diet is KING


----------



## Quattro

Thanks again for the comments guys great motivation, Iam tensed in the first an last after pic to try an show my back, Iam happy with what I have achieved so far but sometimes I think I havent changed much which is why I take pics to remember and push me further.

I hate the thought of putting in all that work at the gym and not seeing a change which is why I researched loads on diet first and it just got better over time trying different things an tweaking it.

I went from not going to the gym at all to literally not missing a session 3-4 times a week for the past 9 months.i train with a partner too of similar strength who hadn't lifted before so we have developed together which has given us abit of competition. I broke up with my g/f too just before I started which gave me more spare time and an urge to make myself look better.

I suppose it was a combination of many things that has given me a huge surge of motivation over the past year.

Iam 5 10"


----------



## cub

Amazing transformation :beer:

What was your routine like?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Good work dude, you are definitely doing something right, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Steuk

Good job mate!!!


----------



## walk3r

Great Progress mate!! :thumb:


----------



## corporates

you are getting good comments mate...i hope it continues


----------



## big steve

good job mate


----------



## corporates

dinogoesrawr said:


> Nice work


Maybe the ops progress will give you some motivation dino?


----------



## chris27

You should be proud mate, well done


----------



## Ninja_smurf

dinogoesrawr said:


> Nice work


Hey buddy we really missed you, glad your back :thumb:

See Dingo, good diet, hard work, 9 months = BOOM

Theres some motivation for you right there!

OP, superb job. Huge difference from the little runt in the first pic 

Whats you goals mate? where you wanting to be in another 9 months?


----------



## sean9461

Ninja_smurf said:


> Hey buddy we really missed you, glad your back :thumb:
> 
> See Dingo, good diet, hard work, 9 months = BOOM
> 
> Theres some motivation for you right there!
> 
> OP, superb job. Huge difference from the little runt in the first pic
> 
> Whats you goals mate? where you wanting to be in another 9 months?


I have a very similar build to your first pic, and want to build up exactly like you have. Only difference is, im 6 foot 6 so i look like a tall lanky runt haha

what diet did you use? High cals high protein high carbs? Or low carbs, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## DoIEvenLift

Quattro said:


> Thanks again for the comments guys great motivation, Iam tensed in the first an last after pic to try an show my back, Iam happy with what I have achieved so far but sometimes I think I havent changed much which is why I take pics to remember and push me further.
> 
> I hate the thought of putting in all that work at the gym and not seeing a change which is why I researched loads on diet first and it just got better over time trying different things an tweaking it.
> 
> I went from not going to the gym at all to literally not missing a session 3-4 times a week for the past 9 months.i train with a partner too of similar strength who hadn't lifted before so we have developed together which has given us abit of competition. I broke up with my g/f too just before I started which gave me more spare time and an urge to make myself look better.
> 
> I suppose it was a combination of many things that has given me a huge surge of motivation over the past year.
> 
> Iam 5 10"


post up the progress pics on fb, let your ex know what shes missing out on now lol


----------



## Breda

dinogoesrawr:3352654 said:


> Nice work


I sent you the link to this thread so you can see what can be achieved by just gettin on with it and bein consistent

Hopefully 9 months time you can start a thread with your own transformation and get smoke blown up your ass too


----------



## reza85

Tassotti said:


> Nice progress mate.


2x


----------



## Quattro

My overall goal is to be 13 stone lean, just under 12 stone now so quite a way to go and its probably gonna take two more years to get there.

My diet had changed for the past two months, I went on a very lean diet ( limited carbs) to get leaner for holiday. Iam currently the leanest I have ever been and if i tense in the right light i can just see my abs for the first time ever! lol

Im back on a bulking diet now, and plan to keep on this atleast untill the end of the year, this is what I was mainly using for the first 8 months of training.

If people want me to I will post my full diet on here, so let me know if you do.

Here is a pic i took yesterday before work out.

Thanks again for the support everyone!


----------



## chrisj3

Great work! gave me some motivation, nice to see a more "average" before picture as its something I can relate to rather than the "muscly before" and "even more muscly after" pics lol! would be interested to know what your training routine was/is :thumb:


----------



## klint37

hell of a change nips weldone


----------



## Ashcrapper

excellent that pal. well done


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Good progress bud what supplemts did u use whey protein ???


----------



## pickle21

Wow! This thread is fantastic for motivation!!

I've been dieting & exercising seriously for the last 7 weeks now and although I can feel fat loss and improvements, I'm still upset my pot belly is still there!

But this really is fab for showing that fat loss etc doesnt happen overnight/in a few weeks.... it takes months! Thinking about dieting and exercising for months on end seems pretty daunting, hard and miserable to me but this thread just goes to show what you can achieve if you keep with it!

My motivation has definitely increased - thank you! And well done- you look hot!


----------



## champagnecharly

Nice work mate! Interested in your diet and training regime too. Post it up when you get a minute


----------



## HKSEVO

Awesome 9 months result dude......... what training plan did you use ???


----------



## lxm

subbed because I could seriously do with turning out like you have in 8 months

Can you please post your diet that you followed whilst building your frame, and also the diet you used for the cut ?

Would really appreciate it mate


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

awesome fella. really well done!


----------



## ClareAnne

Well done, fantastic results in such a short amount of time! : )


----------



## Quattro

Thanks for the comments guys appreciate it. I have posted my diet and work out lower down in this section of the forum, I would post a link but don't know how too!


----------



## Lou Lou

Amazing transformation!! Well done...you've given me hope haha


----------



## OfficeWarrior

Nice one bud, some awesome progress. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## _Jay

Love to see the diet man. Great work.


----------



## Lethagized

Great work. I bet you're well smug


----------



## Mark2021

Good stuff


----------



## Robbie789

Good progress, wouldn't mind seeing your diet and routine, I wish I had realised it was all about diet when I started!


----------



## lxm

Robbie the diet and routine is in the natty section below this thread! :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie789

lxm said:


> Robbie the diet and routine is in the natty section below this thread! :thumbup1:


Thanks 

For anyone else-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/189539-my-diet-work-out-routine.html


----------



## lxm

bump for a great transformation... quattro if your still about where are you at now ? This is great motivation for others startign off as 'below average'


----------



## Elvis82

Good job!


----------



## Michelle M

Well done


----------



## Quattro

Upto date pics from a few months ago, trying to get my leanest for the summer


----------



## Quattro

Some updated pics below


----------



## Quattro

Trying to get lean as poss for the summer but these are from a few months ago...


----------



## Jammy1

Quattro said:


> Upto date pics from a few months ago, trying to get my leanest for the summer


Looking good mate, well done. What weight are you sitting at now?


----------

